# OMG...I'm really going to die one day



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

You ever sit back and REALLY think about that? One day it's gonna happen to you. I'm not scared about it at all (I'm actually looking forward to it), but just thinking about when and how it's going to happen is kinda...I don't know the word to describe it...weird.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea, I'm just waiting to die lookin foward to it but not so soon


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I really want to die before they admit me to a psychiatric hospital


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

It is straaaange. Like I've been studying the Romans and you know they left graffiti and all and were kind of just like us. And they would have gone around just chatting and all just like people now. But now they've been dead 2000 years, and that's so strange. And one day we'll have been dead 2000 years.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah and people will have this exact conversion an mention us being dead 2000 years


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

rainbowOne said:


> It is straaaange. Like I've been studying the Romans and you know they left graffiti and all and were kind of just like us. And they would have gone around just chatting and all just like people now. But now they've been dead 2000 years, and that's so strange. And one day we'll have been dead 2000 years.


Yep, and as far as you're concerned, it won't make any difference whether you've been dead for 2000 years or 2 seconds, because you'll be dead.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

"The dead only know one thing: it is better to be alive"

i hope hes right.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think I am a scared of being dead as the thought of the dying process. I just don't want to have some long drawn out death--I just want to die of old age in my sleep. 

Also, now that I am an atheist, I am not as afraid to die; prior to that, it was quite scary because I knew I would never be acceptable to the God I sought and I really don't like the idea of being cast into a hell to suffer and be tormented for an eternity, with no mercy.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Saving Face said:


> I just want to die of old age in my sleep.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of being cast into a hell to suffer and be tormented for an eternity, with no mercy.


Ok two things.

1. Dying in your sleep sounds peaceful, but that's not always the case. I just saw a story where a woman was dreaming a man was choking her to death, and she died of a heart attack.

2. I would want to believe that after we die, nothing happens, but that just sounds too easy. It would be like playing an extremely hard video game, and at the end of all of it the boss level are the credits.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah. I hate thinking about it. Of course, I think about it all the time when depressive.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

can't say I'd be all broken up over it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

It's called existential anxiety, you get it if you think about death a lot. You just gotta do something that reminds you of good times, whenever I get like that I watch cartoons, cause it reminds me of better times...


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I know I will that's why I have prepared for it, I cut off all relationships with the outside world, I have no friends, I never go out again, I now drink only water and eat only bread, also I've built myself a nice little bunker in the basement just in case of a zombie invasion, so the only thing I can say to Death is GAME ON ******!



Well not really, I didn't do any single one of those stuff, and fudge yeah I am afraid of it.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think people miss the point when they ask "Why be afraid of death? You won't know you're dead." Well, yeah. I won't know _anything_. That's the frightening part, not some sort of weird pain in the afterlife.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Death happens - I know it is going to happen, but will do the best I can while I am here. If I make a positive impact on others, and that is even outside the Christian realm (I already have to behave myself :lol), then I will have done my job.

I think the idea of me floating around helping people like the Touched by an Angel show would be cool, too. :lol


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Chris16 said:


> I think people miss the point when they ask "Why be afraid of death? You won't know you're dead." Well, yeah. *I won't know anything. That's the frightening part*, not some sort of weird pain in the afterlife.


I don't see how that will be frightening. I think, with good reason, people have a hard time understanding the end of of their own consciousness. My guess is that you fear experiencing nothingness for all eternity, right?

Well, here's the good news, death isn't the experience of nothingness. It isn't an experience at all.

I can understand being bummed out by the brief amount of time we get to be alive, or having regrets about things we didn't get to experience. But being afraid of being dead is just your brain playing a trick on you. Think about it, this species wouldn't have made it very far if we didn't fear death.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

Your Crazy said:


> You ever sit back and REALLY think about that? One day it's gonna happen to you. I'm not scared about it at all (I'm actually looking forward to it), but just thinking about when and how it's going to happen is kinda...I don't know the word to describe it...weird.


Mmm...pretty much. Working at a hospital kind of makes me think about it a lot. I look at some of these patients that are on vents, or have a tube sticking out of every orifice in their body and I think "Is this how it all ends?". Which reminds me, I need to write out a will because there is no way in Hell that I'm going to go out like that. If people saw I what I did, then they'd consider making themselves a DNR by the age of 65.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> I don't see how that will be frightening. I think, with good reason, people have a hard time understanding the end of of their own consciousness. My guess is that you fear experiencing nothingness for all eternity, right?
> 
> Well, here's the good news, death isn't the experience of nothingness. It isn't an experience at all.
> 
> I can understand being bummed out by the brief amount of time we get to be alive, or having regrets about things we didn't get to experience. But being afraid of being dead is just your brain playing a trick on you. Think about it, this species wouldn't have made it very far if we didn't fear death.


Well, it's frightening while I'm alive. Obviously I won't be frightened when "I" can't perceive anything. :b

I know a lot of people claim they felt relieved when they stopped believing in an afterlife, but not me. To me the concept of hell is much less frightening than a complete lack of consciousness. Of course if I were given the choice between the two my rational side would probably pick nothingness.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Chris16 said:


> Well, it's frightening while I'm alive. Obviously I won't be frightened when "I" can't perceive anything. :b
> 
> I know a lot of people claim they felt relieved when they stopped believing in an afterlife, but not me. To me the concept of hell is much less frightening than a complete lack of consciousness. Of course if I were given the choice between the two my rational side would probably pick nothingness.


Try and look at it this way, being afraid of death is like being afraid of the space outside of our universe. It's irrelevant to you. *You exist solely in the window of your life, nothing before or after matters.

*:idea
Try and imagine what it would be like if, for some reason, you weren't aware of the fact that anything existed before your life, or that anything existed after. Better yet, imagine that, in fact, nothing did exist before or after your life. Now try and understand that from your subjective viewpoint, that is a true statement.

And hey, if it still scares you, don't fret, I can relate to the whole irrational fear thing.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Try and look at it this way, being afraid of death is like being afraid of the space outside of our universe. It's irrelevant to you. *You exist solely in the window of your life, nothing before or after matters.
> 
> *:idea
> Try and imagine what it would be like if, for some reason, you weren't aware of the fact that anything existed before your life, or that anything existed after. Better yet, imagine that, in fact, nothing did exist before or after your life. Now try and understand that from your subjective viewpoint, that is a true statement.
> ...


Wow this is a really good thought! I've never thought about it like that and I sometimes have panic attacks late at night when the whole "God I don't want to die" thoughts take over.

I'll try and remember this; well I won't try because I know I will, very good perspective indeed.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

OpiodArmor said:


> Wow this is a really good thought! I've never thought about it like that and I sometimes have panic attacks late at night when the whole "God I don't want to die" thoughts take over.
> 
> I'll try and remember this; well I won't try because I know I will, very good perspective indeed.


Glad I could help. Now if we could just convince the rest of mankind to spend less time worrying about being dead, and more time trying to do good while they are actually alive, then we'd be set.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Your Crazy said:


> I would want to believe that after we die, nothing happens, but that just sounds too easy. It would be like playing an extremely hard video game, and at the end of all of it the boss level are the credits.


Hopefully, life will not be like a video game and there will be no "boss battle" equivalents in the end just peace or non-existence.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I've thought about that too. More than I'd like to admit actually.

And I'm probably one of the few people that fears what comes afterwards: nothing. I guess that sounds irrational, 'cause if nothing comes afterwards, and you don't _exist_, then there's really nothing to fear is there? I dunno. I guess it's just the fact that the experiences I have here will come to an end sooner than I can imagine. That my time to _do_ something is limited.

Then again, there are moments when I want it to be over but those moments don't last forever.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I think about it pretty frequently.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't want to think about it o_o


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yup


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

carambola said:


> I think about it pretty frequently.


Same here. :sigh


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't imagine being dead.. It just seems so.. I can't explain it..


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. I don't give a damn about myself. Though I guess there was a day when the sudden realization of it traumatized me. I only really worry about watching people I love die. Much more painful and consequential.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm pretty over that shock now; I'm not looking forward to the gagging or tight chest or whatever prior to lights out... just that split second or minute when you know you're ****ed.

My friend was telling me that the brain is flooded with DMT upon death (like birth). It kind of sounds interesting. I've taken interest in material both spiritual and pseudo-scientific pertaining to the afterlife of late.


----------



## invisible girl (Jun 25, 2011)

Death, I'm ok with, but I don't wanna come back, so I hope there's no truth to reincarnation, karma's a *****


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have thought about it. I don't so much anymore. I'm more bothered by the thought that my parents are elderly now and they are going to die and I'm going to have to deall with their loss and handle business etc.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> I'm pretty over that shock now; I'm not looking forward to the gagging or tight chest or whatever prior to lights out... just that split second or minute when you know you're ****ed.
> 
> My friend was telling me that the brain is flooded with DMT upon death (like birth). It kind of sounds interesting. I've taken interest in material both spiritual and pseudo-scientific pertaining to the afterlife of late.


 I'm hoping that by the time it rolls around they'll be allowed to just give us whatever drugs we ask for. I've never been a heavy drug used or even a drinker but I've been stoned/intoxicated enough to know it's possible to be ****ed up enough to not give a damn about anything.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

what you do in life Echoes in eternity.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess that's why there so much empty space.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Should be great, sounds quite peaceful. I'm not really bringing much to anything in life currently, and possibly for my entire lifetime, so I can't wait to not exist.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Should be great, sounds quite peaceful. I'm not really bringing much to anything in life currently, and possibly for my entire lifetime, so I can't wait to not exist.


People who say death will be a relief, or "quite peaceful", are just as confused as people who are afraid of being dead.

*You have to* *stop projecting your experiences in life onto your concept of death!

*To feel peaceful is to experience an emotion, and that is, most decidedly, reserved for the living.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> People who say death will be a relief, or "quite peaceful", are just as confused as people who are afraid of being dead.
> 
> *You have to* *stop projecting your experiences in life onto your concept of death!*
> 
> To feel peaceful is to experience an emotion, and that is, most decidedly, reserved for the living.


No doubt death is a confusing topic, but I'm not really too concerned about trying to figure out the matter in this lifetime. In my post I was just thinking of what was being left behind, and while good things will be left behind a change will be interesting. Of course I'm hoping for peace and non existence, but who really knows what happens. Death could be extremely extremely ****ty, eternity/infinity which would be extremely painful (that wouldn't even begin to describe it), but I know those thoughts really suck and they can't be worked out in my brain in a way that would possibly make me feel good about it.

Guess I shouldn't have sounded so certain about death equaling peace and non existence, because obviously I have no clue if it turns out that way. I appreciate your need to call me out on my bs, I dislike you a little bit less after rationalizing this.

Edit: I drowned in a pool once and was pronounced dead for 1 minute and 50.02 seconds. All I remember was it being very peaceful and quiet, then I was revived, bad times ensued.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> No doubt death is a confusing topic, but I'm not really too concerned about trying to figure out the matter in this lifetime. In my post I was just thinking of what was being left behind, and while good things will be left behind a change will be interesting. Of course I'm hoping for peace and non existence, but who really knows what happens. Death could be extremely extremely ****ty, eternity/infinity which would be extremely painful (that wouldn't even begin to describe it), but I know those thoughts really suck and they can't be worked out in my brain in a way that would possibly make me feel good about it.
> 
> Guess I shouldn't have sounded so certain about death equaling *peace and non existence*, because obviously I have no clue if it turns out that way. I appreciate your need to call me out on my bs, I dislike you a little bit less after rationalizing this.


Maybe it's just semantics, but those two seem really contradictory to me.



> Edit: I drowned in a pool once and was pronounced dead for 1 minute and 50.02 seconds. All I remember was it being very peaceful and quiet, then I was revived, bad times ensued.


You certainly didn't think of it as peaceful until you were revived, though. So if you hadn't been revived...

That's a crazy story by the way.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Maybe it's just semantics, but those two seem really contradictory to me.
> 
> You certainly didn't think of it as peaceful until you were revived, though. So if you hadn't been revived...
> 
> That's a crazy story by the way.


It was peaceful, although obviously the story wasn't true, but maybe it'll happen in the future. I'm thinking if it does I could possibly become a psychic possibly.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish I could redid my answer, hopefully when I'm dead I'll forget about everything.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

The meaning of life is death, for without death, life means nothing
- myself


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Your Crazy said:


> 2. I would want to believe that after we die, nothing happens, but that just sounds too easy. It would be like playing an extremely hard video game, and at the end of all of it the boss level are the credits.


That doesn't make any sense. Life isn't exactly a video game. There's no reason to believe that there's something more difficult awaiting us after we die.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

MJM58 said:


> That doesn't make any sense. Life isn't exactly a video game. There's no reason to believe that there's something more difficult awaiting us after we die.


If you say so.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't really think about myself dying but I often think about others who have died and where they are, if they are anywhere that is. Inside I think I already know that dead is dead and there's nothing out there although I try to convince myself otherwise. I'm not scared of dying or being dead at all, that's like asking if I'm scared of being asleep.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah!!! LOL
The thought is really eerie.. but long as you live your life to the fullest then I suppose that day will be less of a struggle.. and hopefully it's WAY WAY down the line !! ^_^ lol


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

That thought often keeps me awake at night.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

I think about it way too many times when I have existential crisis or just feel like thinking about existentialist stuff. I try not to let it affect me, though, since it's something inevitable. As pointless as life may seem sometimes, there are so many good things to enjoy while we're here.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

rainbowOne said:


> It is straaaange. Like I've been studying the Romans and you know they left graffiti and all and were kind of just like us. And they would have gone around just chatting and all just like people now. But now they've been dead 2000 years, and that's so strange. And one day we'll have been dead 2000 years.


This.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> People who say death will be a relief, or "quite peaceful", are just as confused as people who are afraid of being dead.
> 
> *You have to* *stop projecting your experiences in life onto your concept of death!
> 
> *To feel peaceful is to experience an emotion, and that is, most decidedly, reserved for the living.


As an atheist who doesn't believe in any kind of fairy tales about any afterlife I think peaceful is a fine way to describe nonexistence. Yes it's a perspective of someone who is alive but so what? What is wrong with talking about the concept of death from the perspective of the living? It's the only perspective we have. If you are unhappy, anxious, depressed, can't find relief and generally feel life is painful, then not existing is peaceful in comparison. How is nonexistence not a relief if existence is painful? Sure it's technically inaccurate because there won't be any "you" to experience the peace (or anything else) but there won't be a you to experience anything negative either.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> As an atheist who doesn't believe in any kind of fairy tales about any afterlife I think peaceful is a fine way to describe nonexistence. Yes it's a perspective of someone who is alive but so what? What is wrong with talking about the concept of death from the perspective of the living? It's the only perspective we have. If you are unhappy, anxious, depressed, can't find relief and generally feel life is painful, then not existing is peaceful in comparison. How is nonexistence not a relief if existence is painful? *Sure it's technically inaccurate because there won't be any "you" to experience the peace (or anything else)* but there won't be a you to experience anything negative either.


You answered your own question.

I understand the idea of death as an escape from the pain of life (as in cases of euthanasia). However, that only works insofar as it prevents that person's life from continuing. Thus, it is incorrect to hope to experience any sense of relief or peace in death.

If you want to experience a sense of peace, you better start figuring out a way to know that peace while you are alive, because that is your only chance.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I think it's entirely conceivable to define relief as "the absence of any and all negative experience". By that definition nonexistence would qualify. It's the absence of all experience, including negative. My point is, it's only a matter of how you look at it. Anyway, this is just a semantic argument and my point is I don't see a reason to jump on people who use language like "peaceful" for nonexistence as long as you are on the same page as to what you are talking about. It's different if someone is saying that they know about some kind of continued existence after death.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^
Fair enough.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's not a thought I enjoy. Worse, though, is the thought that even before I have to die, my grandparents and my parents and possibly other people I love will die first.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Life, then death, then boredom, then infinity. Sounds great.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone who has posted in this thread must watch this video.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Bonzu said:


> Really? The Onion...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I didn't mean to. Already edited it out.

You can't honestly tell me that video wasn't funny, though. Oh, and The Onion is awesome.


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

I actually get more upset at the thought of loved ones dying more than the thought of my own death.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

(This video is not for everyone)

^ This is what I'm talking about. A man was enjoying a game with his 6 year old son, and a foul ball comes to him. He gets up and as he catches the ball, his pelvis hits the guard rail, and his whole body lunges over it. He drops 20 feet head first to the ground and dies.

I'm more than certain that he didn't expect anything to happen like that that day, but you could see that that was one of those instances where it was just his time, and that's what scares me, it's so sudden.


----------



## BossesRJerks (Jun 15, 2011)

I just turned 38. I will not see my 40's. I just know the end is within the next couple of years for me.:blank


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I look forward to it so much :yes


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes I think about this sometimes because I'm getting older and time just keeps passing faster and faster it seems. I don't want to die ever. Even if I have to live with SA, it's still preferable to death imo. I remember that Rangers fan dying. That really affected me for a few days afterwards knowing that his son had to watch his father die in front of him.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Your Crazy said:


> You ever sit back and REALLY think about that? One day it's gonna happen to you. I'm not scared about it at all (I'm actually looking forward to it), but just thinking about when and how it's going to happen is kinda...I don't know the word to describe it...weird.


i think about this every night as i lay in bed waiting to fall asleep. some times i would dream that i had just died - kind of my body doing the old "gotcha!" joke, and then i would wake up scared for the rest of the night.

i plan to not be alive past 40 if something stupendous doesn't happen to keep me going. i am 27 now, and look forward to my inevitable demise. i give my life 13 more years to happen. maybe i will have chickened out by then and decide to keep on truckin'.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Your Crazy said:


> You ever sit back and REALLY think about that? One day it's gonna happen to you. I'm not scared about it at all (I'm actually looking forward to it), but just thinking about when and how it's going to happen is kinda...I don't know the word to describe it...weird.


Yep and I'd welcome it right about now.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Nah, Your(e) Crazy.


Ha, see what I did there.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Life isn't forever. You never know when you or someone close to you might die.

Anything could happen (car accident, earthquake,house fire, hurricane, evil dictators, etc)

Make the best of your life!! Enjoy it.


----------



## BossesRJerks (Jun 15, 2011)

There are two schools of thought on the inevitability of death. On the one hand, it's scary, it sux, it makes life seem so stupid and pointless. But, on the other hand, for someone like me, what is there really to fear? I'm old. My health is sh*t. I'm too old to date. I'm too old to have sex. I'm kind of fat. My hair is about gone. Not married. No children. I'm 39 and I've never even been on a date before. None of that is going to change. I'm not going to get younger. My health isn't going to get any better. My hair isn't coming back. Even if my fat *** could lose some weight, I'm too old to keep the weight off. it would just come right back. So, really, when my time comes, what am I really leaving behind? Well, I'm sure I'll leave behind a money hungry boss, if nothing else.:roll


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

When I die, it'll be a good thing so I'm not scared of it.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Sometimes, and it's a very strange thought. I start to wonder how I'll die, when and where. It's so scary.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup one day you will be dead and forgiven, better do something before its too late.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't care as long as my life gets better before then.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

"Death is everyone's destiny"

Memento Mori. The part about dying doesn't bother me, I've alreay come to terms that I will one day die, but it's more of how I will die. I work in a nursing home, and almost all of these people get sick before they die, and sometimes it just drags out for a long time. I don't want long, drawn out suffering like that


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll be glad when my soul is released from this world.


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it any consolation that: all of the people you know, the girls you loved, the girls you had crash on, and all your friends will be dead also after -maximum- 70 years!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What is there to worry about?

Unless you are an atheist!


I look forward to going to heaven!I hope u do 2!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

It can happen anytime.


----------

